# Lokalisierung KDE emerge kde-l10n failed episch

## temnozor

Ich hab lange kein Gentoo mehr drauf gehabt und gestern mal wieder ein Gentoo aufgesetzt.

Das lief alles auch relativ problemlos bis zum Punkt wo ich die KDE lokalisieren wollte

```

Scanning dependencies of target konquest-handbook

[ 88%] Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                             

[ 88%] Built target kmines-handbook                                                                                           

Scanning dependencies of target kpat-manpage-man-kpat

[ 88%] Generating kpat.6                                                                                                      

man-kpat.6.docbook:43: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined                                                               

>&kpat; besteht aus einer Zusammenstellung von 13 verschiedenen Patiencen, unter

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:486: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; wird detailliert beschrieben im <emphasis

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:487: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>Handbuch zu &kpat;</emphasis

                   ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:505: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; stammt von:</para>

       ^

make[2]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/kpat.6] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/CMakeFiles/kpat-manpage-man-kpat.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

[ 88%] Built target kollision-handbook

[ 88%] Built target kmahjongg-handbook

[ 89%] Built target kolf-handbook

[ 89%] Built target konquest-handbook

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3804:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2876:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1056:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  442:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1435:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/exiv2-0.19:

 * 

 * PLEASE PLEASE take note of this:

 * Please make *sure* to run revdep-rebuild now

 * Certain things on your system may have linked against a

 * different version of exiv2 -- those things need to be

 * recompiled. Sorry for the inconvenience!

 * 

 * Messages for package app-text/hunspell-1.2.11:

 * To use this package you will also need a dictionary.

 * Hunspell uses myspell format dictionaries; find them

 * in the app-dicts category as myspell-<LANG>.

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2:

 * For information about installing a printer and general cups setup

 * take a look at: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5:

 * Your homedir is set to ${HOME}/.kde4

 * Messages for package kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5:

 * ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3804:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2876:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1056:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  442:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1435:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 13 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ich hab kein plan woran es liegt

denn emerge -uvaND kde-l10n bringt keine änderung und world emergen wollte ich nicht schon wieder (installation ist ja frisch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das hilft)

jemand eine idee? Ich kann zwar auch mit engl. KDE leben aber finde es "unschön"

----------

## bas89

Befolg das mal:

```
If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5', 

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'. 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'. 

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'. 

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work' 
```

----------

## temnozor

das ergibt folgendes

```

emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 30 Oct 2010 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 was built with the following:

USE="handbook (multilib) (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="-ar -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 
```

und

```

emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="de* -ar -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

```

sagt mir jetzt aber nicht viel   :Embarassed: 

das komplette build log findet sich hier:

http://pastebin.de/11257

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue...

```
LC_ALL="de_DE@euro
```

 zu setzen wird idR von abgeraten, siehe hierzu zb auch in der Gentoo Linux: Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung  *Quote:*   

> Warnung: Vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL wird energisch abgeraten, da diese Variable später nicht einfach überschrieben werden kann. Bitte benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es niemals in einer Startdatei. 

 zudem würde ich auch eher UTF-8 verwenden.

BTW

auch solltest du dich mal um folgendes kümmern.  *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 13 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/share/config' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> ...

 

Und, sofern noch nicht geschehen auch ein 

```
# revdep-rebuild -i
```

 durchbrigen.

----------

## temnozor

ich habe mal deine Vorschläge befolgt leider blieb der Erfolg aus  :Sad: 

```

Scanning dependencies of target konquest-handbook

Scanning dependencies of target kpat-manpage-man-kpat                                                                         

[ 88%] [ 88%] Generating kpat.6                                                                                               

Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                    

man-kpat.6.docbook:43: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined                                                               

>&kpat; besteht aus einer Zusammenstellung von 13 verschiedenen Patiencen, unter

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:486: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; wird detailliert beschrieben im <emphasis

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:487: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>Handbuch zu &kpat;</emphasis

                   ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:505: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; stammt von:</para>

       ^

make[2]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/kpat.6] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/CMakeFiles/kpat-manpage-man-kpat.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

[ 88%] Built target knetwalk-handbook

[ 88%] Built target kollision-handbook

[ 88%] Built target konquest-handbook

[ 89%] Built target kolf-handbook

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3823:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2895:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  461:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1454:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1094:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5:

 * ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3823:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2895:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  461:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1454:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1094:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

```

meine 02locale sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus

```

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

```

in der make.conf hab ich bei der LINGUAS variable zusätzlich noch en hinzugefügt

die outdated /env/confs hab ich nach besten wissen und gewissen gemerged

aber es failed immer noch  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Es scheint ein Bug zu sein, siehe auch bug 343523

----------

## temnozor

das wäre dann eine logische erklärung

kann man die globale Linguas variable aus der make.conf irgendwie für das eine paket überschreiben/ignorieren

dadurch wird meine KDE zwar auch noch nicht dt. aber der Bug wird sozusagen beim world emergen "ignoriert"

oder sollte ich kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 einfach maskieren?

----------

## Josef.95

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> kann man die globale Linguas variable aus der make.conf irgendwie für das eine paket überschreiben/ignorieren
> 
> dadurch wird meine KDE zwar auch noch nicht dt. aber der Bug wird sozusagen beim world emergen "ignoriert"

  Ja du könntest diese in der package.use angeben,

zb 

```
echo "kde-base/kde-l10n -linguas_de" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 doch ob dir das wirklich was bringt...., ich denke eher nicht.

Ich würde vorschlagen dich an den genannten Bug mit ran zu hängen, und/oder ein wenig Geduld zu haben bis er gefixt wurde.

----------

## Desti²

Hatte das selbe Problem, hab einfach mit USE="-handbook" gemerged.

----------

